# Skyline conversion for S13



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Anyone hear about these Skyline conversions for the S13? Does that make you a poser or ricer if you get one? :loser:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

wanna be just a _little_ more specific. engine? front end? complete AWD drivetrain? taillights? or the infamous 240GTR complete body conversion?


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Sorry bout that. I thought putting it in the Cosmo forum meant only one conversion, the front/rear ends. I didn't realize their were other conversions besides the engine.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> Anyone hear about these Skyline conversions for the S13? Does that make you a poser or ricer if you get one? :loser:


if you do it right, it can be respectable

it wont be easy, and you cant do a half ass job


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

rice is what you make it. sounds like it could look pretty nice (minus a crap load f CF cannards, and diffusers, and wings) and one have a pic?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> Sorry bout that. I thought putting it in the Cosmo forum meant only one conversion, the front/rear ends. I didn't realize their were other conversions besides the engine.


sorry, your right, im wrong. im a lil out of it today


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Somebody is selling them on ebay and I thought it looked sweet but I still would rather have the real deal.
Skyline Conversion


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

it doesnt fit as easy as they say it does.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hmmmm i dont like that, it stretchs the nose way out.


----------

